# Riding in Slush?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Spring conditions out here in SoCal gives a lot of slushy snow. What are the differences you guys and girls have noticed when riding in slush with a stiffer board versus a softer board?

Thanks.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i was just about to start a slush thread. on my softer board i kept getting bumped or gyrated different directions. anyone have some tips on riding in slush?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

^go fasssssst...but I don't remember anything else, haven't rode slush for 3 years


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

^ Ride fast, use a stiffer board that doesn't flex and pop with every inconsistency. You want to smash and carve through the small bumps, not feel them. I went to Jiminy yesterday where it hit 65. Did more surfing than boarding and it was hella fun. Especially the waterslide. 

Remember to lean way back when you hit puddles and pools, they create a lot of drag that slows you down like someone tied a bungee cord to your board. You want to hit them fast enough to make it through, but you don't want to go cartwheeling either.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> I went to Jiminy yesterday where it hit 65.


I've been there a few times. One night it was crazy foggy and right about where you took the pic there were not any lights - it was cool riding and not being able to see anything. What I hate is that you can't just get off the lift and start your run - you have to skate while you pick which run to take.

I like riding in Spring slush. Again if you hit some really wet parts your board will instantly slow down.

Also it tends to get pretty bumpy towards the middle of the day - but it is great to ride and not even need a jacket or gloves.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, leany wayyy back, it's very counter-intuitive :laugh:
Jiminy yesterday was awesome!!! I'll have a TR up today for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Try rubbing a little low flouro paste wax (Swix F4) on your base. It will smooth out the inconsistencies in the snow, and make for a smoother ride in slush.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I dunno maybe it's cause i'm new.. but i like riding in slush (the dry slush not wet if you know what i'm talking about)
I guess i still need to get over the fear of going fast


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

mOnky said:


> I dunno maybe it's cause i'm new.. but i like riding in slush (the dry slush not wet if you know what i'm talking about)
> I guess i still need to get over the fear of going fast


we have the wet stuff in socal. i see dirt!


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

mOnky said:


> I dunno maybe it's cause i'm new.. but i like riding in slush (the dry slush not wet if you know what i'm talking about)
> I guess i still need to get over the fear of going fast


All it takes is one day with skating rink conditions to appreciate even the wettest slushiest snow.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i understand the clumpy wet snocone consistancy of slush, but i wasn't so much expecting the lack of response to be all that noticable. just a mental/lack of skills thing on my part? anyone else?


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I've noticed that turing in the slush all day really burns out my back leg. Has anyone tried adjusting their stance for slush? Would it help to set up wider or farther back on the board?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

squishydonut said:


> i understand the clumpy wet snocone consistancy of slush, but i wasn't so much expecting the lack of response to be all that noticable. just a mental/lack of skills thing on my part? anyone else?


Transitioning is more sluggish, but you can keep a line like nothing else in slush (except the right kind of powder). The board'll never get away from you.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Slush is a cruel mistress. Landed doesn't hurt. You can try more tricks without being afraid of landed on hard snow. However, it slows you down a ton. I was at Sierra yesterday and at one point I felt like I was going in slow motion (thank god it was a steep grade or I would have just stuck aha).

Just go fast.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

the only reasons why i don't like riding slush is because its usually really choppy and it bounces me everywhere and it gets me tired a lot quicker. also when u lean too hard into a turn, the slush kinda hooks u and makes u turn a lot harder than you think.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes! I can't agree more. I was trying to turn and at one point I carved up the mountain (Think J turn with a very extended hook). That is the most annoying thing ever. However, given the right conditions and slush propels you forward wonderfuly (when there is a thin layer of whater above hardpack) :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I was at Hunter Mtn on Saturday for some slush riding. First thing me and my buddy noticed (he's a skier) was that we were exhausted after our first run. The lumpiness of the slush wore out our legs because they were effectively shock absorbers the whole way down. And it took more effort to carve so that wore us out too. I decided to not carve and just charge down the trail which helped but we gave up on the trails after a few runs. 

The plus side was that we spent the rest of the day in the park and worked on our jumps. And I'm proud to say progression was made. Can't wait til next season!


----------

